# Seaworld vs Tuscany 3BR with teens? which one?



## elaine (Mar 29, 2016)

Seaworld vs Tuscany 3BR with teens for WDW trip? which one? We have been to HGVC SW 3X. Like the easy access to Disney via Palm Parkway, movie theater, dive in movies, nicely landscaped. I believe the units have been renovated since we were there in 2012, when it was still yellow/blue decor?
What is there @ Tuscany that would be better? How is access to WDW via Palm Pkwy from Tuscany? It would be at a peak time, so I don't want to use I4 or get caught up in Int. Drive traffic. Does Tuscany have a movie theater? Are the pool more crowded than SW? thanks, Elaine


----------



## rshirkey (Mar 29, 2016)

I am an owner at Tuscany and stay at SW more often.  Part of that decision is the Winter rates for SW use fewer points.  However, we also like the SW property better for kids program (9 and 11).   The restaurant at SW is better. Tuscany is more of a pool bar with food.   

Night time parking is a challenge at Tuscany. They built far more units than they can handle for parking.  As such, if you come home later than 10 or 11, you will be parking no where near your building.  They do have golf carts in the lots to shuttle you but the whole thing can be quite annoying at the end of a long day walking around.  Tuscany is attached to the outlet mall so if shopping is your thing, you can go without having to drive.   The back pool at Tuscany is very quiet.  The front pool is large and there is plenty of space.   The kids program at Tuscany is not nearly as good as SW.   

Traffic in and out of Tuscany is not bad, but you will find yourself on Intl drive more than going back/forth to SW. 

You can't go wrong with either facility, but there is no reason to choose Tuscany over SW, except for unit availability (although we find that SW has the most availability of the 3 properties.... Parc Soleil is the far and above better than Tuscany or SW but books up first.).

When booking Orlando (regardless of what parks we're hitting), we always try and book Parc Soleil first, SW 2nd, and Tuscany 3rd. Hope that helps.

Have fun.


----------



## elaine (Mar 29, 2016)

thanks. Parc has 2BR available. But our b/g teens each want to take a friend, so the 3BR is more appealing. We will be coming back almost every night late, so parking is an issue. I am going to confirm SW. We have stayed there 3X, but each stay has been very good and I know the area/traffic patterns/back roads. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything special @ Tuscany.


----------



## Purseval (Apr 3, 2016)

You don't have to get onto the Interstate or even I-Drive to get to WDW from Tuscany, just go left out of the gate and follow Vineland Ave to 535, take a right and either go in through Downtown Disney or if you know the back way in (you did mention Palm Parkway.  If you don't know the back way in it's easy enough to get directions) even better.  There are more places teens can walk to from Tuscany than SeaWorld.  Tuscany has its own entrance to the Orlando Premium Outlets or the can go out the front and across the street to the Publix for supplies.  We owned at Tuscany but the only time we actually stayed there was when we had teenagers with us.  The other times were either at Parc Soleil because we liked the place the best (and we always had a car) or Seaworld because they had a shuffleboard court.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tuscany is too close to the outlet mall for my taste (too easy for DW to get to).
But it is closer and more convenient than SW for visiting WDW.
Parc is even better for The Mouse, but it's environs are not as appealing.
.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi

Not to hijack this thread, but which place Tuscany or SW is best for a first-timer at these resorts?. We too will be in a 3BR, mostly for the extra space. 

We will bring our 3 kids, aged 6,11,12. Since we have the extra space we also might invite their grand parents.

Activities for the kids would be great but not a must-have. Easy access to the parks would also be great.

Easy access to the outlet mall at tuscany, could be usefull, since everyone in the family likes going shopping. But again we could just drive there if we wanted to go. Easy access to a supermarked would be good too.

Since we are pool people we like to spend time there so a great pool/surroundings is a must-have. Good onsite restaurants would also be nice.

Regards


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cyberc said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but which place Tuscany or SW is best for a first-timer at these resorts?



For a 1st timer, I'd go with SW for more of that resort, in a world apart, get-a-away feeling.  There's a path around the lake, a large shaded play area, and a room near the main pool dedicated to kids activities.  There'a another smaller, quiet pool as well.

OTOH, Tuscany seems a bit more sophisticated and upscale than SW.  It's buildings are closer and has a nice cafe just off the pool.  It's more in the thick of things with nearby shopping and restaurants.

Both have a full activity calendar.  It just depends on what style suits you most.
.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 5, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> For a 1st timer, I'd go with SW for more of that resort, in a world apart, get-a-away feeling.  There's a path around the lake, a large shaded play area, and a room near the main pool dedicated to kids activities.  There'a another smaller, quiet pool as well.
> 
> OTOH, Tuscany seems a bit more sophisticated and upscale than SW.  It's buildings are closer and has a nice cafe just off the pool.  It's more in the thick of things with nearby shopping and restaurants.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, will talk to the wife and then we will decide.

Do you know if a floor plan is available for the 3BR? I have only been able to find one for a 3BR SW but not for a 3BR at Tuscany. The floor plans for a studio, 1BR and 2BR are however available at stayhgv.com

Regards


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone know where to find the floor plan for a 3BR at tuscany ?

regards


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cyberc said:


> Anyone know where to find the floor plan for a 3BR at tuscany ?
> 
> regards



I think it is probably a 2BR with a studio connected. 

I don't think they have actual 3BR units there (but I could be mistaken). 

based on what I have seen, the Tuscany and SeaWorld floor plans for units mirror eachother.


----------



## kckreardon (Apr 12, 2016)

*3 bedroom layout*

Jason is correct with respect to most three bedroom units at Seaworld.

There are four 3 bedroom units in the original 2 buildings at Seaworld that are on the top floor and larger than the typical 3 bedroom unit.  These are listed as  3 bedroom plus for point purposes.  They have a unique design and and extra large balcony.  All are located on the top floor of these buildings.  We stayed in one years ago and it was very nice and very spacious.  Given the limited number of units they are more difficult to reserve. 

If you look at a photo of the pool area you can sometimes see the balcony of one of these units.

The floor plan is not online as near as I can tell.  

Joe


----------

